# How much energy consumes your EV



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

I see about 3.3miles/kWh on average (~300Wh/mi) on my 2300 lb Think City EV daily driving flat terrain with 80% at 60mph and 20% in-town stop/go. That will go up 10% or so when I start using the electric heater a lot this winter.

If you take 300Wh/mi at 60 mph you get 18 kW. Now that would be based on the energy from branch circuit supplying my charger.


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

If I am figuring right according to my charging records I get 2.5 to 3 miles per KWh . I have lots of hills and I have a heavy foot sometimes.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi
I have a light weight (800Kg with me in it) but aerodynamically terrible open roadster
on the level I pull 50 amps at 140v at 50Kph and 200 amps at 130v at 100kph

This translated to 7Kw and 233 Watt-hrs/mile at 50 kph (30mph)
and 26Kw and 433 Watt-hrs/mile at 100 kph (60mph)

Hmmmm - I think I will recheck my tracking - I may have jiggered the settings when I was working on the front suspension


----------



## Pawiel (Sep 15, 2013)

Well.
The energy consumption doesn't look so bright.

I have asked about that data, because my plan is to do an EV with possibility of driving 280km few times a year, very economicaly, for example not to drive faster than 90kmh and using eco-drive way...

Normally, I want to drive like an ICE car, maybe more dynamicaly, max 120km between charges. Planning to make comversion, there is a need to put as many battereis as possible. But batteries are expensive...

But what I see, I will not make it even if I'll drive 85-90km/h and use very light donor car - for example Audi A2....


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

Pawiel said:


> ...But what I see, I will not make it even if I'll drive 85-90km/h and use very light donor car - for example Audi A2....


That's correct. My 2260 lb Suzuki Swift does better than most EV's for energy use, but would use about 115 Wh/km from the battery pack at 85-90 km/hr on level ground with warm batteries and no accessories on. Then 280 km would require about 32 kWh usable, or about a 40kWh pack - which would have to be lithium cells. Yes, quite expensive.


----------



## z_power (Dec 17, 2011)

You can cut your build cost ~50% or better if your goal is car built to suit 90% of your intended rides instead of 95%. There'll always be route to long for your design no matter how many kWh are available. 
For 3-5 trips a year it's better to borrow fuel efficient ICE with large trunk and comfortable interior. Your daily driven EV can be less expensive, lighter and - from my own experience - there'll be bigger chances for your project's succesfull ending.


----------



## Pawiel (Sep 15, 2013)

z_power said:


> For 3-5 trips a year it's better to borrow fuel efficient ICE with large trunk and comfortable interior. Your daily driven EV can be less expensive, lighter and - from my own experience - there'll be bigger chances for your project's succesfull ending.


Of course, thats 100% right.
Only one thing I affraid  is - what if I'll build my future EV to achieve (for example) 150 km range, and a little time later I'll come to the conclusion, that written in previous posts 280km is that what would satisfy my in 100%. Funny thing - that 300km for my place of live gives me possibilty to get to the sea and to the mountains and for my nearest family.

In Poland we have proverb:
"apetite grovs during eating..."


Greatings for all.


----------



## z_power (Dec 17, 2011)

Pawiel said:


> Funny thing - that 300km for my place of live gives me possibilty to get to the sea and to the mountains and for my nearest family.


Ha, the same thing came to my mind while calculating range; I live in Lodz, where're you located?


----------



## Pawiel (Sep 15, 2013)

z_power said:


> Ha, the same thing came to my mind while calculating range; I live in Lodz, where're you located?


From Lodz is exactly 300km. 
I live in Warsaw. I have a little more to the mountains - 350km


----------

